# MD, East Baltimore County, DM looking for Eberron players, Wednesdays.



## Black Spiral Dancer (Oct 30, 2006)

I’m looking for form a new D&D group to play on Wednesdays, every other week. If you are interested, please e-mail me at jmcrovis231   comcast    net.


----------



## Black Spiral Dancer (Nov 1, 2006)

More information concerning the game

What: Eberron Campaign starting in Sharn. Characters are all members of a small adventuring guild. Adventures will not have an over-arching story line. House rules yet to be determined.
How: A laid-back game for folks that just want to have fun and explore the Eberron world.
Who: The group will consist of myself, my brother, and two or three other individuals. I am a 27 year old married man, and my brother is 25. Although I prefer to game with individuals around our ages, I am willing to game with folks who are older or younger.
Why: My brother-in-law and sister-in-law have become inaccessable for gaming. My wife is unfortunately uninterested in gaming with a new group. That leave myself and my brother... not much of a gaming group.
Where: The game can take place at my apartment, or if you want to host, I can go as far north as Towson and as far south as Dundalk. No smoking in my apartment and we do own a cat.
When: Every other Wednesday. Exact time still yet to be determined. Both myself and my brother are completely free on Wednesdays.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Nov 22, 2006)

*Is Waldorf far???*

Me, My Gf, and possibly my brother are sorta looking to game. Im 25, Ashley is 20, and Nick is 16. Nick is a pretty good gamer, hes played in plenty of my games and I've never had a problem with him despite his age. I am no stranger to gaming, Ashley has been playing for a few years now and Nick is fairly new to the DnD world.
I am currently looking for gamers to play in my Aeon Trinity campaign I have been running but thats not going soo good and if i dont' get to play in a game soon Imma go nukin futts. Ashley and I live in Brandywine/Waldorf area and Nick lives farther but he is here every weekend. I moved to Md. not too long ago so im not exactly familiar with the area, before I check out a map could you gimme a guess on how far we may be from you. If your still interested hit me back here or gimme some more info, 
Nik, Ashley, and Nick


----------



## Black Spiral Dancer (Dec 1, 2006)

FYI, all positions in my gaming group are now filled. Thank you everybody for your interest.


----------

